#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  5 Meses de Provedor via Rádio - Minha Experiência 2015

## GilsonBarbosa

Olá pessoal,

Montei uma nova empresa de internet via rádio há uns 5 meses e gostaria de compartilhar minha experiência nestes últimos meses e minha visão para o mercado de internet a partir deste ano.

Bom, eu iniciei um tópico logo que estava começando meu provedor falando sobre: Provedor via Rádio do Futuro - Multicombo: internet, telefone, tv e informática e nele eu descrevi o que pensava em implementar em meu provedor num futuro próximo, segue abaixo como foram as experiências:

*1º Internet entregue via Rádio:*
Bom, como muitos devem saber a frequência 5.8ghz está muito poluída (pelo menos aqui na cidade onde atendo), são dezenas de provedores e muitos ptp particulares mal configurados ou não, enfim, a coisa tá feia no 5.8, sem entrar em detalhes técnicos tive vários problemas desde quando iniciei minha empresa, dentre eles: sinal nano/airgrid cai para 6.5mbps em vários clientes do nada, ponto à ponto que acontece o mesmo e não aguenta o tráfego, dentre muitos outros problemas constantes com o rádio. 

Quanto a velocidade que eu vendia inicialmente estava entregando até 6 megas para residência, 8 para condomínios com sistema de rede interna e 10 para empresas, porém os equipamentos que utilizamos não aguentam este tráfego, acredito que pela interferência que descrevi acima, aí mexe aqui e ali e volta ao normal, mas o cliente fica sem paciência desta constante instabilidade, por isso reduzi as velocidades máximas dos meus planos para 4, 5 e 6 megas respectivamente.

*2º Telefonia Fixa:*
Inicialmente pensava em ofertar telefonia fixa para todos os clientes, mas depois de acompanhar o mercado percebi que clientes residenciais não utilizam mais telefone fixo, normalmente só colocam quando não tem jeito, por exemplo a net dá desconto pra quem coloca o telefone, e no caso da telefônica é obrigatório, fora isso tem a claro fixo que vende planos ilimitados locais por R$ 19,90 e aparelhos sem fio por R$ 60,00, ou seja, mercado muito competitivo e saturado.

No caso dos clientes residenciais eu fechei uma parceria com um representante da claro o qual eu indico para meu cliente e ele faz a assinatura com ele, onde ganho uma pequena comissão e ele ainda me indica quando vai alguém lá assinar uma internet e claro (rsrs) que o 3g da claro não atende o que o cliente precisa.

Porém ainda vejo esperança no mercado corporativo, pois em muitas empresas onde atendemos por rádio normalmente só chega telefonia da telefonica, as vezes até chega outra opção como o claro fixo, porém empresas normalmente necessitam ligar o telefone no pabx, ligar no alarme, conectar maquina de cartão por exemplo, etc e para isso o claro fixo não atende, restando somente a vivo/telefonica que tem o pior atendimento do mercado (nossas linhas são da vivo a abrimos chamados semanais na anatel para resolver problemos contantes e intermitentes), enfim, acho que é um mercado viável, a solução para entregar para eles seria:

Montar um servidor PABX IP (que inclusive já temos aqui na empresa), colocar interface de celular com planos ilimitados de cada operadora e fixo local sair pela operadora local e ddd por alguma operadora que ofereça planos ilimitados ou ainda por voip (em último caso ou como backup) e para oferecer numeração aos clientes contratar linhas E1 que normalmente entregam 30 números por E1.

Com isso poderíamos oferecer as empresas planos com valores mensais entre R$ 50,00 e R$ 200,00 que incluiriam ligações ilimitadas para fixo ou celulares locais ou ddd de acordo com cada plano e ainda o cliente teria um número fixo e ainda poderia ligar a linha em maquina de cartões ou alarme por exemplo. Além disso é possível oferecer serviços adicionais como identificador de chamadas (que a vivo cobra à parte), gravações de chamada, diversos redirecionamentos, ura de atendimento, ramais adicionais (considerados linhas adicionais), etc.

*TV via Satélite:*
Também desisti de vender este serviço para clientes residências pelo mesmo motivo que desisti de telefonia fixa, existe muita concorrência com preços muito baixo, não cobram instalação, etc (claro, sky, e outras).

Recebi uma proposta de uma nova operadora que surgiu no mercado para revender o serviço de tv por satélite, mas só pra entrar no sistema no modo compartilhado (sem exclusividade na cidade) fica em R$ 70.000,00 (eles cobram por habitante) e te passam os pacotes já fechados por exemplo por R$ 45,00 e eu venderia por quanto desejar, mas tenho que arcar com a compra, instalação e manutenção dos equipamentos fora o atendimento aos clientes, enfim, totalmente inviável.

Também faço a mesma coisa que no caso da telefonia, indico o cliente à assinar a claro com um representante local o qual me paga uma comissão.

*Informática:*
No inicio estava estudando a possibilidade de oferecer um pacote de assistência técnica em informática, porém também desisti, pois em consulta aos meus clientes os mesmos não querem pagar nada à mais por isso e muitos achavam que isso já estava incluso na mensalidade, ou seja, esta ideia também só ficou no papel, o que venho fazendo na verdade é fechando parcerias com lojas de informática nos bairros onde atendo para indicar minha internet e em troca indico eles para o cliente fazer a manutenção do seu computador.

*Atendimento e Suporte:*
Atualmente oferecemos atendimento via telefone fixo e celular em horário comercial e após o horário até as 22h, finais de semana e feriados via SMS e What'sApp e aceitação não tem sido muito boa, devido:

O cliente normalmente só liga no celular, e o cliente imagina que como é um número de celular a hora que ele ligar alguém vai atender, seja 8 horas da noite ou 2 da madrugada e aí fica só tocando e no final o cliente reclama dizendo que não consegue atendimento, etc, etc, etc (mesmo informando em todos os informativos que enviávamos junto com o boleto e na carta de boas vindas o horário de atendimento), enfim, estaremos resolvendo este problema ligando o celular em nosso pabx, assim quando o cliente ligar fora do horário ouvirá uma mensagem informando por onde deve entrar em contato caso tenha alguma emergência.

Alguém já ligou no suporte do speedy ou da net após o horário comercial? conseguiu resolver algo? nem de dia eles resolvem, normalmente os atendentes só servem para ouvir o que você fala e abrir um chamado, após o horário (exceto caso tenha caído a rede inteira) ninguém vai resolver o seu problema pois normalmente nestes horários quem realmente "manja" pra resolver está em casa descansando ou é o dono do provedor, aí você vai parar para atender todos os clientes à noite? provavelmente não vai dar conta.

Eu acredito que o cliente enviando um SMS ou mensagem no what's app que está mais conhecido que moeda de 1 real e praticamente todo mundo tem resolve muito mais em casos de emergência como falta de sinal ou dúvidas básicas, pois o cliente te manda o que está acontecendo e o nome dele, e você avalia e responde para ele assim que der, enfim, é muito mais prático ao meu ver.

*Residência vs Empresa:*
Depois destes 5 meses com meu provedor e depois de todos os problemas cheguei em uma conclusão:

Vou focar em empresas, por 5 motivos:
1º Plano com valor mais Alto (uma única empresa vale muitas vezes por 3, 4 clientes residências)
2º Sem Facebook, Jogos On-Line, YouTube, Netflix (normalmente, com isso reduz o consumo de banda)
3º Paga em Dia (normalmente não atrasa pois dependa da internet e tem capital de giro)
4º Sem problemas de Baidu, vírus, etc (pois normalmente tem um técnico de informática ou alguém que manja um pouco)
5º Você pode oferecer serviços adicionais como a linha telefonica, hospedagem site, etc.

Não que eu vá parar de vender planos residenciais, mas não vou fazer tanta questão e não vou brigar por eles, é sempre bom ter pois dão uma ajuda no caixa, pois assim como falei que uma empresa vale por 3 ou 4 clientes residenciais se ela cancelar você também perde uma boa mensalidade no caixa por isso os clientes residenciais são importantes, porém pretendo filtrar da seguinte maneira:

_Consulta CPF_ (se tiver restrições só vou oferecer um plano pré-pago onde o mesmo compra o equipamento e ainda paga a mensalidade antecipadamente) evitando uma estatística que vem crescendo aqui conosco (normalmente quando o cliente tem alguma restrição ele provavelmente vai dar trabalho, claro que pode acontecer deste cliente com nome limpo dar calote mais aí é mais difícil e ele se preocupa se você falar que o nome dele vai pro serasa/scpc.

_Atender classe média/alta:_
Vou focar minha cobertura em novos condomínios e bairros residenciais onde os moradores tem uma média de salário mais alta para evitar problemas com clientes inadimplentes, que estou tendo muito, mas muito mesmo, tem cliente que instala e no primeiro mês já não pago.

Enfim, é isso, vamos que vamos, nos adaptando conforme as mudanças.

Feliz 2015 para todos.

----------


## brunocemeru

Na minha opinião provedor via rádio vai funcionar onde não tem opção mesmo.Hoje ofertar planos de 5Mb é quase inviável seja tecnicamente,seja financeiramente.
Quando me deparo com ofertas das grandes operadoras falando sobre planos 10Mb a 60 reais acaba comigo,claro isso é válido para pessoas leigas,mas a nosso população em geral é assim.Ninguém vê que isso é quase uma propagando enganosa,que este valor se refere a combos em que se é obrigatório assinar outros serviços para ter tal velocidade a valor baixo.Enfim pura enganação,mas preferem acreditar ou se fazer de desentendido para obter vantagem.
Mas o fato princípio de eu achar que provedores de internet via rádio só irá funcionar onde não tem opção é porque as velocidades ofertas são muito altas,é quase impossível de se praticar estas velocidades em rádios,ou seja,tem q fibrar,cabear a localidade que se deseja vender internet.Não tem jeito.

----------


## deson00

Parabéns pelo tópico está sendo um bom administrador ou meu ver escolhendo certo e conseguiu ver tudo isso com pouco tempo onde muitos demoraria anos ou precisaria estar quase falindo para perceber isso, acho q se todo provedor se espelhar um pouco nas grandes tele pode se sair bem, alguns exemplos net oferece desconto para serviços adicionais, Sky oferece planos de internet q parece barato mas não é pois precisa ter outros serviços ativo, oi mantêm fidelidade e da descontos e oferece serviços todo mês como tv antivirus suporte etc, embratel oferece fixo ilimitado se contratar pacote completo, gvt oferece uma boa velocidade se trocar da oi para ela, estão vejo q grande tele agrega valores em seu serviço mesmo oferecendo 5 mega por 29,90 elas consegue fazer o cliente pagar muito mais mensalmente com serviços adicionais.

----------


## pinhais

Falou tudo amigo perfeito suas colocações estou a 8 anos no mercado de internet via radio, hoje começamos com fibra optica a aceitação e estrondosa pois as velocidades são maiores. O cliente sente mais firmeza. Hoje não temo cobertura em 100% do via radio e ainda temos muitos pedidos. Não fazemos manutenção de computadores temos parceiros pois e o que você falou cliente confunde as coisas. Ainda não temos telefone mas estamos trabalhando para ter pois o cliente empresarial e alguns residenciais só pegam o serviço se você ter. Parceria e o melhor remedio mas o modelo que os operadores de TV oferecem a tendência e não entram os poia não vale a pena. Suas colocações foo minha visão as quais fui minando durante rates anos. Agora com a nova legislacao da anatel ajuda e muito o provedor para pequenos ate 5 mil clientes. Vlw você tem visão e e um bom administrador um passo importante agora e você ter boa equipe e definir teu trabalho de forma a mostra ao cliente que teu colaboradores tem bom trabalho e dependo do cliente pelo trabalho que eles fazem.

----------


## mathcardoso

> Acrescentando ao tópico
> 
> 
> 
> *Questao do 2.4 GHz
> 
> *Para clientes com pacotes de 2MB ainda é o melhor para poder gastar pouco e obter o cliente, uma antena da aquario sai por uns 100 reais, e até uns 3 MB voce consegue entregar nesta frequencia
> 
> 
> ...


Faço semelhante. Até 4Mb clientes clientes em 2.4, a partir de 5Mb, clientes em 5.8.
Nem mesmo se o cliente tiver o equipamento.

----------


## mathcardoso

Aqui uso somente equipamento da Ubiquiti com Airmax. Por isso deixo até 4Mb.

----------


## crnet

> _Atender classe média/alta:_
> Vou focar minha cobertura em novos condomínios e bairros residenciais onde os moradores tem uma média de salário mais alta para evitar problemas com clientes inadimplentes, que estou tendo muito, mas muito mesmo, tem cliente que instala e no primeiro mês já não pago.


So discordo aqui, pois tenho varios amigos e ate eu mesmo tinha provedor dentro de favela ( Baixa renda ) e me dava mais lucro do que atender gente com bastante dinheiro.
Quem tem dinheiro, não gosta de pagar caro, eles querem o preço de operadora grande, tipo 10 Mb por R$ 69,90 ( OI ) ou 10 Mb por R$ 29,90 ( NET ), enquanto o povão você coloca 1Mb por R$ 39,90, eles riem a toa e pagam direitinho.
Aqui não verifico se tem nome sujo, pois o valor da mensalidade é tão barato, que não vale a pena ter o risco de sofrer um processo por um erro meu de ter sujado um nome de cliente errado ( sistema pode errar ).
Mais hoje com quase 500 clientes na Região dos Lagos no Rio de Janeiro, tenho uma inadimplência de 5% a 10%.

----------


## mathcardoso

> So discordo aqui, pois tenho varios amigos e ate eu mesmo tinha provedor dentro de favela ( Baixa renda ) e me dava mais lucro do que atender gente com bastante dinheiro.
> Quem tem dinheiro, não gosta de pagar caro, eles querem o preço de operadora grande, tipo 10 Mb por R$ 69,90 ( OI ) ou 10 Mb por R$ 29,90 ( NET ), enquanto o povão você coloca 1Mb por R$ 39,90, eles riem a toa e pagam direitinho.
> Aqui não verifico se tem nome sujo, pois o valor da mensalidade é tão barato, que não vale a pena ter o risco de sofrer um processo por um erro meu de ter sujado um nome de cliente errado ( sistema pode errar ).
> Mais hoje com quase 500 clientes na Região dos Lagos no Rio de Janeiro, tenho uma inadimplência de 5% a 10%.


Muitos clientes na verdade, vao para os "Via Radio" por estarem com o nome sujo, as vezes nem é por serem ruim para pagar, mas sim por alguma dificuldade e acabou deixando de lado. Enfim, acho q cada localidade e populaçao deve ser tratada diferente, nao tem como por exemplo em uma cidade de 3 mil habitantes voce querer vender equipamento a 600 reais, se o cliente é funcionario publico e ganha 1 salario minimo. E acho que todo mundo tem que ter acesso a internet, aumenta a evoluçao mental, as crianças aprendem a ler e escrever mais rapido, nem que seja para aprender a jogar ou usar rede social. Não vamos pensar somente no lucro também.

----------


## deson00

Cada caso um caso, cada localidade uma forma diferente de lidar, vejo cidades onde nao existe velocidades superior a 4 mega e cidades com 300 mb residencial, entao estes pontos deve ser considerado e cada um a sua região colocando seus valores e sendo justo com usuario final que quer somente navegar e ter um bom serviço dentro do padrão de sua região, sendo 1 mega ou 300, ele quer pagar o justo e nada mais.

----------


## ijr

O problema é quando o dono de pequeno-provedor quer bater de frente como operadora.... nunca vai ganhar (pode prestar serviço bom, atendimento de qualidade, etc). Vai conseguir conquistar uma pequena fatia de clientes que valorizam o atendimento personalizado.

Provedor pequeno tem que focar onde operadora não foca. Nós somos os maiores responsáveis pela inclusão digital no Brasil, pois chegamos onde os grande não chegam, atendemos aqueles que as operadoras "ainda" não estão estão assediando.

No meu provedor eu consulto SPC/Serasa no momento da venda, mas conheço provedores que não consultam e estão se virando bem. É uma questão gerencial e muito específica de cada região.

O que acontece é que o mercado de rádio foi muito explorado por gente sem prepara e até mesmo sem caráter/ética..... o resultado foi um serviço sempre visto com desconfiança.
É bastante difícil você convencer que é possível entregar um serviço de qualidade no rádio.... mas temos a prova que SIM É POSSÍVEL.

Sendo assim vai aqui minhas dicas:

1) Identifique quais são seus pontos fracos da rede (abrangencia, sinal, latencia, banda disponível, aterramentos, tempo e instalação e manutenção, quedas, etc)
Procure deixar o mais "redondo" possível, independente do perfil de cliente que vai atender.

2) Invista em um bom software de gerenciamento, muitas vezes vejo pessoas dizendo que acha muito caro pagar 630,00/mês no MkSolutions.... pois digo que ele se paga com o tempo, pois permite o dono do provedor ter um gerenciamento muito bom do provedor.
Citei o MkSolutions pois é o que usamos atualmente, mas existem outros no mercado.
NÃO ECONOMIZE no sistema.... é o que vai lhe dá relatórios, controle financeiro, gráficos que deverão ser utilizados na tomada de decisões do provedor.
Ex: Relatório de cancelamentos nos últimos 90 dias, vc pode identificar pq seus clientes de determinado bairro estão cancelando.

3) Identifique regiões onde as operadoras não estão com aquelas promoções mirabolantes e ataque nestes lugares.
Não adianta dar murro em ponta de faca. Falo isso por experiência própria.... já insisti muito nisso e digo: Não vale a pena.

4) Jamais concentre seu faturamento em apenas 1 ou 2 bairros, pois um dia a concorrência pode vir com força e você fica sem saída.

5) Não existe receita de bolo para perfil de cliente, isso é pontual de cada região.... tem lugar que vira é favela e outros lugares são condomínios de luxo. Vai do empreendedor saber identificar isso e atacar.

6) Não fique querendo somente conquistar clientes da concorrência, senão você vai ter que ficar baixando preço, entregando mais banda e automaticamente diminuindo seu lucro.
É lógico que você sempre precisa estar atendo nas atitudes e serviços da concorrência, mas o foco é seu negócio... não perca tempo pensando nas coisas da concorrência.

7) Invista em publicidade voltada ao seu público. Isso é muito importante, não espere apenas do boca-boca.

8) Não misture as finanças do provedor com as suas pessoais. Aqui é um dos maiores erros. Fique atento.

9) Invista em um bom site. (Esse ponto eu tenho sofrido até hoje).
Sua empresa é de internet, logo você precisa ter um site legal... e compatível com dispositivos móveis.

10) Trabalhe muuuito.

Esses são alguns itens que identifiquei ao longo de todos esses anos que tenho provedor (desde 2002). Não é nenhuma receita para ficar milionário mas espero que possa colaborar em algo para vocês (principalmente que está começando).

Boa sorte.

----------


## eletroz

minha rede ja era

----------


## RODRIGOQUATI

@*rpassistencia* meus parabéns de verdade mesmo, vc é um exemplo, também tento seguir os seus passos, só não consigo entregar 1 mega de up ainda para meus clientes, mas logo estarei fazendo isso, sei que 1 mega de upload melhora e muito a navegação nos clientes, um abraço

----------


## deson00

Acredito que aqui a grande maioria são pessoas muito inteligente, mas uma pena que o foco esteja em uma grande porcentagem apenas na rede e novos equipamentos e infelizmente o fator administrativo fica em segundo plano, acredito que se conciliar os dois só tem a ganhar.

----------


## deson00

Acredito que se formos capaz de identificar nossa deficiência de administrar e chamar realmente quem sabe para nos ajudar, acredito que daremos um passo muito grande, quantos aqui entra em forum como este mas voltado a administração e planejamento estratégico, acredito que poucos.
Administrar como informatica precisa de um pouco de dom e muita vontade.

----------


## Giscelmo

Boa noite a todos, 
meu amigo rpassistencia primeiramente parabéns por sua honestidade em relação a seus cliente. Aqui onde moro no interior da Bahia, há apenas 1 provedor de internet, creio que ele não tem a sua preocupação em relação a quantidade de cliente e agora não oferece uma boa conexão, sendo assim venho a um tempo estudando sobre como montar um provedor, questão de custo, equipamento, quantos quanTos Clientes por 1MB Dedicado à 600 Kb/s, o plano mais alto que pretendo oferecer é de 5mb. inicialmente pensando em 100 Clientes, qual seria meu custo? para entregar um serviço de qualidade, pode me ajudar com essas duvidas?
Desde de já Grato!

outras pessoas aqui também, deem uma luz!

----------


## silashifi

Parabéns rpassistencia! , eu me espelho em tudo que você falou, eu gostaria de saber qual o sistema que você usa pra gerenciar o seu provedor ?

----------


## RODRIGOQUATI

eu já comentei esse post antes, e volto a comentar, hj eu ja tenho link dedicado e consigo fornecer 2 ou 4 Mbps de download por 1 Mbps de upload, coloquei um servidor dns na rede e hj é só elogios, montei mais um pop para migrar os clientes com sinal que não tava bom, melhorou muito a rede.

----------


## silashifi

rpassistencia quanto você está pagando pelo sistema IXCSoft

----------


## acls

Estou iniciando meu provedor e com pacotes de 2 Mega e 5 Mega, vou utilizar 3 rocket M5 junto com BaseStation de dupla polaridade em 5.8GHz, todos sendo do fabricante ubiquite.

Pretendo iniciar com 25 clientes até 4.200 Km, essa configuração na torre me atenderia? Obrigado a todos.

----------


## icarooo

> Estou iniciando meu provedor e com pacotes de 2 Mega e 5 Mega, vou utilizar 3 rocket M5 junto com BaseStation de dupla polaridade em 5.8GHz, todos sendo do fabricante ubiquite.
> 
> Pretendo iniciar com 25 clientes até 4.200 Km, essa configuração na torre me atenderia? Obrigado a todos.


rapaz, esta configuração te mataria, clientes perto com certeza vai ficar bom, não pense em longas distancias, pra maior eficiência pense em micro setorização

----------


## GilsonBarbosa

Olá pessoal,

Montei uma nova empresa de internet via rádio há uns 5 meses e gostaria de compartilhar minha experiência nestes últimos meses e minha visão para o mercado de internet a partir deste ano.

Bom, eu iniciei um tópico logo que estava começando meu provedor falando sobre: Provedor via Rádio do Futuro - Multicombo: internet, telefone, tv e informática e nele eu descrevi o que pensava em implementar em meu provedor num futuro próximo, segue abaixo como foram as experiências:

*1º Internet entregue via Rádio:*
Bom, como muitos devem saber a frequência 5.8ghz está muito poluída (pelo menos aqui na cidade onde atendo), são dezenas de provedores e muitos ptp particulares mal configurados ou não, enfim, a coisa tá feia no 5.8, sem entrar em detalhes técnicos tive vários problemas desde quando iniciei minha empresa, dentre eles: sinal nano/airgrid cai para 6.5mbps em vários clientes do nada, ponto à ponto que acontece o mesmo e não aguenta o tráfego, dentre muitos outros problemas constantes com o rádio. 

Quanto a velocidade que eu vendia inicialmente estava entregando até 6 megas para residência, 8 para condomínios com sistema de rede interna e 10 para empresas, porém os equipamentos que utilizamos não aguentam este tráfego, acredito que pela interferência que descrevi acima, aí mexe aqui e ali e volta ao normal, mas o cliente fica sem paciência desta constante instabilidade, por isso reduzi as velocidades máximas dos meus planos para 4, 5 e 6 megas respectivamente.

*2º Telefonia Fixa:*
Inicialmente pensava em ofertar telefonia fixa para todos os clientes, mas depois de acompanhar o mercado percebi que clientes residenciais não utilizam mais telefone fixo, normalmente só colocam quando não tem jeito, por exemplo a net dá desconto pra quem coloca o telefone, e no caso da telefônica é obrigatório, fora isso tem a claro fixo que vende planos ilimitados locais por R$ 19,90 e aparelhos sem fio por R$ 60,00, ou seja, mercado muito competitivo e saturado.

No caso dos clientes residenciais eu fechei uma parceria com um representante da claro o qual eu indico para meu cliente e ele faz a assinatura com ele, onde ganho uma pequena comissão e ele ainda me indica quando vai alguém lá assinar uma internet e claro (rsrs) que o 3g da claro não atende o que o cliente precisa.

Porém ainda vejo esperança no mercado corporativo, pois em muitas empresas onde atendemos por rádio normalmente só chega telefonia da telefonica, as vezes até chega outra opção como o claro fixo, porém empresas normalmente necessitam ligar o telefone no pabx, ligar no alarme, conectar maquina de cartão por exemplo, etc e para isso o claro fixo não atende, restando somente a vivo/telefonica que tem o pior atendimento do mercado (nossas linhas são da vivo a abrimos chamados semanais na anatel para resolver problemos contantes e intermitentes), enfim, acho que é um mercado viável, a solução para entregar para eles seria:

Montar um servidor PABX IP (que inclusive já temos aqui na empresa), colocar interface de celular com planos ilimitados de cada operadora e fixo local sair pela operadora local e ddd por alguma operadora que ofereça planos ilimitados ou ainda por voip (em último caso ou como backup) e para oferecer numeração aos clientes contratar linhas E1 que normalmente entregam 30 números por E1.

Com isso poderíamos oferecer as empresas planos com valores mensais entre R$ 50,00 e R$ 200,00 que incluiriam ligações ilimitadas para fixo ou celulares locais ou ddd de acordo com cada plano e ainda o cliente teria um número fixo e ainda poderia ligar a linha em maquina de cartões ou alarme por exemplo. Além disso é possível oferecer serviços adicionais como identificador de chamadas (que a vivo cobra à parte), gravações de chamada, diversos redirecionamentos, ura de atendimento, ramais adicionais (considerados linhas adicionais), etc.

*TV via Satélite:*
Também desisti de vender este serviço para clientes residências pelo mesmo motivo que desisti de telefonia fixa, existe muita concorrência com preços muito baixo, não cobram instalação, etc (claro, sky, e outras).

Recebi uma proposta de uma nova operadora que surgiu no mercado para revender o serviço de tv por satélite, mas só pra entrar no sistema no modo compartilhado (sem exclusividade na cidade) fica em R$ 70.000,00 (eles cobram por habitante) e te passam os pacotes já fechados por exemplo por R$ 45,00 e eu venderia por quanto desejar, mas tenho que arcar com a compra, instalação e manutenção dos equipamentos fora o atendimento aos clientes, enfim, totalmente inviável.

Também faço a mesma coisa que no caso da telefonia, indico o cliente à assinar a claro com um representante local o qual me paga uma comissão.

*Informática:*
No inicio estava estudando a possibilidade de oferecer um pacote de assistência técnica em informática, porém também desisti, pois em consulta aos meus clientes os mesmos não querem pagar nada à mais por isso e muitos achavam que isso já estava incluso na mensalidade, ou seja, esta ideia também só ficou no papel, o que venho fazendo na verdade é fechando parcerias com lojas de informática nos bairros onde atendo para indicar minha internet e em troca indico eles para o cliente fazer a manutenção do seu computador.

*Atendimento e Suporte:*
Atualmente oferecemos atendimento via telefone fixo e celular em horário comercial e após o horário até as 22h, finais de semana e feriados via SMS e What'sApp e aceitação não tem sido muito boa, devido:

O cliente normalmente só liga no celular, e o cliente imagina que como é um número de celular a hora que ele ligar alguém vai atender, seja 8 horas da noite ou 2 da madrugada e aí fica só tocando e no final o cliente reclama dizendo que não consegue atendimento, etc, etc, etc (mesmo informando em todos os informativos que enviávamos junto com o boleto e na carta de boas vindas o horário de atendimento), enfim, estaremos resolvendo este problema ligando o celular em nosso pabx, assim quando o cliente ligar fora do horário ouvirá uma mensagem informando por onde deve entrar em contato caso tenha alguma emergência.

Alguém já ligou no suporte do speedy ou da net após o horário comercial? conseguiu resolver algo? nem de dia eles resolvem, normalmente os atendentes só servem para ouvir o que você fala e abrir um chamado, após o horário (exceto caso tenha caído a rede inteira) ninguém vai resolver o seu problema pois normalmente nestes horários quem realmente "manja" pra resolver está em casa descansando ou é o dono do provedor, aí você vai parar para atender todos os clientes à noite? provavelmente não vai dar conta.

Eu acredito que o cliente enviando um SMS ou mensagem no what's app que está mais conhecido que moeda de 1 real e praticamente todo mundo tem resolve muito mais em casos de emergência como falta de sinal ou dúvidas básicas, pois o cliente te manda o que está acontecendo e o nome dele, e você avalia e responde para ele assim que der, enfim, é muito mais prático ao meu ver.

*Residência vs Empresa:*
Depois destes 5 meses com meu provedor e depois de todos os problemas cheguei em uma conclusão:

Vou focar em empresas, por 5 motivos:
1º Plano com valor mais Alto (uma única empresa vale muitas vezes por 3, 4 clientes residências)
2º Sem Facebook, Jogos On-Line, YouTube, Netflix (normalmente, com isso reduz o consumo de banda)
3º Paga em Dia (normalmente não atrasa pois dependa da internet e tem capital de giro)
4º Sem problemas de Baidu, vírus, etc (pois normalmente tem um técnico de informática ou alguém que manja um pouco)
5º Você pode oferecer serviços adicionais como a linha telefonica, hospedagem site, etc.

Não que eu vá parar de vender planos residenciais, mas não vou fazer tanta questão e não vou brigar por eles, é sempre bom ter pois dão uma ajuda no caixa, pois assim como falei que uma empresa vale por 3 ou 4 clientes residenciais se ela cancelar você também perde uma boa mensalidade no caixa por isso os clientes residenciais são importantes, porém pretendo filtrar da seguinte maneira:

_Consulta CPF_ (se tiver restrições só vou oferecer um plano pré-pago onde o mesmo compra o equipamento e ainda paga a mensalidade antecipadamente) evitando uma estatística que vem crescendo aqui conosco (normalmente quando o cliente tem alguma restrição ele provavelmente vai dar trabalho, claro que pode acontecer deste cliente com nome limpo dar calote mais aí é mais difícil e ele se preocupa se você falar que o nome dele vai pro serasa/scpc.

_Atender classe média/alta:_
Vou focar minha cobertura em novos condomínios e bairros residenciais onde os moradores tem uma média de salário mais alta para evitar problemas com clientes inadimplentes, que estou tendo muito, mas muito mesmo, tem cliente que instala e no primeiro mês já não pago.

Enfim, é isso, vamos que vamos, nos adaptando conforme as mudanças.

Feliz 2015 para todos.

----------


## brunocemeru

Na minha opinião provedor via rádio vai funcionar onde não tem opção mesmo.Hoje ofertar planos de 5Mb é quase inviável seja tecnicamente,seja financeiramente.
Quando me deparo com ofertas das grandes operadoras falando sobre planos 10Mb a 60 reais acaba comigo,claro isso é válido para pessoas leigas,mas a nosso população em geral é assim.Ninguém vê que isso é quase uma propagando enganosa,que este valor se refere a combos em que se é obrigatório assinar outros serviços para ter tal velocidade a valor baixo.Enfim pura enganação,mas preferem acreditar ou se fazer de desentendido para obter vantagem.
Mas o fato princípio de eu achar que provedores de internet via rádio só irá funcionar onde não tem opção é porque as velocidades ofertas são muito altas,é quase impossível de se praticar estas velocidades em rádios,ou seja,tem q fibrar,cabear a localidade que se deseja vender internet.Não tem jeito.

----------


## deson00

Parabéns pelo tópico está sendo um bom administrador ou meu ver escolhendo certo e conseguiu ver tudo isso com pouco tempo onde muitos demoraria anos ou precisaria estar quase falindo para perceber isso, acho q se todo provedor se espelhar um pouco nas grandes tele pode se sair bem, alguns exemplos net oferece desconto para serviços adicionais, Sky oferece planos de internet q parece barato mas não é pois precisa ter outros serviços ativo, oi mantêm fidelidade e da descontos e oferece serviços todo mês como tv antivirus suporte etc, embratel oferece fixo ilimitado se contratar pacote completo, gvt oferece uma boa velocidade se trocar da oi para ela, estão vejo q grande tele agrega valores em seu serviço mesmo oferecendo 5 mega por 29,90 elas consegue fazer o cliente pagar muito mais mensalmente com serviços adicionais.

----------


## pinhais

Falou tudo amigo perfeito suas colocações estou a 8 anos no mercado de internet via radio, hoje começamos com fibra optica a aceitação e estrondosa pois as velocidades são maiores. O cliente sente mais firmeza. Hoje não temo cobertura em 100% do via radio e ainda temos muitos pedidos. Não fazemos manutenção de computadores temos parceiros pois e o que você falou cliente confunde as coisas. Ainda não temos telefone mas estamos trabalhando para ter pois o cliente empresarial e alguns residenciais só pegam o serviço se você ter. Parceria e o melhor remedio mas o modelo que os operadores de TV oferecem a tendência e não entram os poia não vale a pena. Suas colocações foo minha visão as quais fui minando durante rates anos. Agora com a nova legislacao da anatel ajuda e muito o provedor para pequenos ate 5 mil clientes. Vlw você tem visão e e um bom administrador um passo importante agora e você ter boa equipe e definir teu trabalho de forma a mostra ao cliente que teu colaboradores tem bom trabalho e dependo do cliente pelo trabalho que eles fazem.

----------


## mathcardoso

> Acrescentando ao tópico
> 
> 
> 
> *Questao do 2.4 GHz
> 
> *Para clientes com pacotes de 2MB ainda é o melhor para poder gastar pouco e obter o cliente, uma antena da aquario sai por uns 100 reais, e até uns 3 MB voce consegue entregar nesta frequencia
> 
> 
> ...


Faço semelhante. Até 4Mb clientes clientes em 2.4, a partir de 5Mb, clientes em 5.8.
Nem mesmo se o cliente tiver o equipamento.

----------


## mathcardoso

Aqui uso somente equipamento da Ubiquiti com Airmax. Por isso deixo até 4Mb.

----------


## crnet

> _Atender classe média/alta:_
> Vou focar minha cobertura em novos condomínios e bairros residenciais onde os moradores tem uma média de salário mais alta para evitar problemas com clientes inadimplentes, que estou tendo muito, mas muito mesmo, tem cliente que instala e no primeiro mês já não pago.


So discordo aqui, pois tenho varios amigos e ate eu mesmo tinha provedor dentro de favela ( Baixa renda ) e me dava mais lucro do que atender gente com bastante dinheiro.
Quem tem dinheiro, não gosta de pagar caro, eles querem o preço de operadora grande, tipo 10 Mb por R$ 69,90 ( OI ) ou 10 Mb por R$ 29,90 ( NET ), enquanto o povão você coloca 1Mb por R$ 39,90, eles riem a toa e pagam direitinho.
Aqui não verifico se tem nome sujo, pois o valor da mensalidade é tão barato, que não vale a pena ter o risco de sofrer um processo por um erro meu de ter sujado um nome de cliente errado ( sistema pode errar ).
Mais hoje com quase 500 clientes na Região dos Lagos no Rio de Janeiro, tenho uma inadimplência de 5% a 10%.

----------


## mathcardoso

> So discordo aqui, pois tenho varios amigos e ate eu mesmo tinha provedor dentro de favela ( Baixa renda ) e me dava mais lucro do que atender gente com bastante dinheiro.
> Quem tem dinheiro, não gosta de pagar caro, eles querem o preço de operadora grande, tipo 10 Mb por R$ 69,90 ( OI ) ou 10 Mb por R$ 29,90 ( NET ), enquanto o povão você coloca 1Mb por R$ 39,90, eles riem a toa e pagam direitinho.
> Aqui não verifico se tem nome sujo, pois o valor da mensalidade é tão barato, que não vale a pena ter o risco de sofrer um processo por um erro meu de ter sujado um nome de cliente errado ( sistema pode errar ).
> Mais hoje com quase 500 clientes na Região dos Lagos no Rio de Janeiro, tenho uma inadimplência de 5% a 10%.


Muitos clientes na verdade, vao para os "Via Radio" por estarem com o nome sujo, as vezes nem é por serem ruim para pagar, mas sim por alguma dificuldade e acabou deixando de lado. Enfim, acho q cada localidade e populaçao deve ser tratada diferente, nao tem como por exemplo em uma cidade de 3 mil habitantes voce querer vender equipamento a 600 reais, se o cliente é funcionario publico e ganha 1 salario minimo. E acho que todo mundo tem que ter acesso a internet, aumenta a evoluçao mental, as crianças aprendem a ler e escrever mais rapido, nem que seja para aprender a jogar ou usar rede social. Não vamos pensar somente no lucro também.

----------


## deson00

Cada caso um caso, cada localidade uma forma diferente de lidar, vejo cidades onde nao existe velocidades superior a 4 mega e cidades com 300 mb residencial, entao estes pontos deve ser considerado e cada um a sua região colocando seus valores e sendo justo com usuario final que quer somente navegar e ter um bom serviço dentro do padrão de sua região, sendo 1 mega ou 300, ele quer pagar o justo e nada mais.

----------


## ijr

O problema é quando o dono de pequeno-provedor quer bater de frente como operadora.... nunca vai ganhar (pode prestar serviço bom, atendimento de qualidade, etc). Vai conseguir conquistar uma pequena fatia de clientes que valorizam o atendimento personalizado.

Provedor pequeno tem que focar onde operadora não foca. Nós somos os maiores responsáveis pela inclusão digital no Brasil, pois chegamos onde os grande não chegam, atendemos aqueles que as operadoras "ainda" não estão estão assediando.

No meu provedor eu consulto SPC/Serasa no momento da venda, mas conheço provedores que não consultam e estão se virando bem. É uma questão gerencial e muito específica de cada região.

O que acontece é que o mercado de rádio foi muito explorado por gente sem prepara e até mesmo sem caráter/ética..... o resultado foi um serviço sempre visto com desconfiança.
É bastante difícil você convencer que é possível entregar um serviço de qualidade no rádio.... mas temos a prova que SIM É POSSÍVEL.

Sendo assim vai aqui minhas dicas:

1) Identifique quais são seus pontos fracos da rede (abrangencia, sinal, latencia, banda disponível, aterramentos, tempo e instalação e manutenção, quedas, etc)
Procure deixar o mais "redondo" possível, independente do perfil de cliente que vai atender.

2) Invista em um bom software de gerenciamento, muitas vezes vejo pessoas dizendo que acha muito caro pagar 630,00/mês no MkSolutions.... pois digo que ele se paga com o tempo, pois permite o dono do provedor ter um gerenciamento muito bom do provedor.
Citei o MkSolutions pois é o que usamos atualmente, mas existem outros no mercado.
NÃO ECONOMIZE no sistema.... é o que vai lhe dá relatórios, controle financeiro, gráficos que deverão ser utilizados na tomada de decisões do provedor.
Ex: Relatório de cancelamentos nos últimos 90 dias, vc pode identificar pq seus clientes de determinado bairro estão cancelando.

3) Identifique regiões onde as operadoras não estão com aquelas promoções mirabolantes e ataque nestes lugares.
Não adianta dar murro em ponta de faca. Falo isso por experiência própria.... já insisti muito nisso e digo: Não vale a pena.

4) Jamais concentre seu faturamento em apenas 1 ou 2 bairros, pois um dia a concorrência pode vir com força e você fica sem saída.

5) Não existe receita de bolo para perfil de cliente, isso é pontual de cada região.... tem lugar que vira é favela e outros lugares são condomínios de luxo. Vai do empreendedor saber identificar isso e atacar.

6) Não fique querendo somente conquistar clientes da concorrência, senão você vai ter que ficar baixando preço, entregando mais banda e automaticamente diminuindo seu lucro.
É lógico que você sempre precisa estar atendo nas atitudes e serviços da concorrência, mas o foco é seu negócio... não perca tempo pensando nas coisas da concorrência.

7) Invista em publicidade voltada ao seu público. Isso é muito importante, não espere apenas do boca-boca.

8) Não misture as finanças do provedor com as suas pessoais. Aqui é um dos maiores erros. Fique atento.

9) Invista em um bom site. (Esse ponto eu tenho sofrido até hoje).
Sua empresa é de internet, logo você precisa ter um site legal... e compatível com dispositivos móveis.

10) Trabalhe muuuito.

Esses são alguns itens que identifiquei ao longo de todos esses anos que tenho provedor (desde 2002). Não é nenhuma receita para ficar milionário mas espero que possa colaborar em algo para vocês (principalmente que está começando).

Boa sorte.

----------


## eletroz

minha rede ja era

----------


## RODRIGOQUATI

@*rpassistencia* meus parabéns de verdade mesmo, vc é um exemplo, também tento seguir os seus passos, só não consigo entregar 1 mega de up ainda para meus clientes, mas logo estarei fazendo isso, sei que 1 mega de upload melhora e muito a navegação nos clientes, um abraço

----------


## deson00

Acredito que aqui a grande maioria são pessoas muito inteligente, mas uma pena que o foco esteja em uma grande porcentagem apenas na rede e novos equipamentos e infelizmente o fator administrativo fica em segundo plano, acredito que se conciliar os dois só tem a ganhar.

----------


## deson00

Acredito que se formos capaz de identificar nossa deficiência de administrar e chamar realmente quem sabe para nos ajudar, acredito que daremos um passo muito grande, quantos aqui entra em forum como este mas voltado a administração e planejamento estratégico, acredito que poucos.
Administrar como informatica precisa de um pouco de dom e muita vontade.

----------


## Giscelmo

Boa noite a todos, 
meu amigo rpassistencia primeiramente parabéns por sua honestidade em relação a seus cliente. Aqui onde moro no interior da Bahia, há apenas 1 provedor de internet, creio que ele não tem a sua preocupação em relação a quantidade de cliente e agora não oferece uma boa conexão, sendo assim venho a um tempo estudando sobre como montar um provedor, questão de custo, equipamento, quantos quanTos Clientes por 1MB Dedicado à 600 Kb/s, o plano mais alto que pretendo oferecer é de 5mb. inicialmente pensando em 100 Clientes, qual seria meu custo? para entregar um serviço de qualidade, pode me ajudar com essas duvidas?
Desde de já Grato!

outras pessoas aqui também, deem uma luz!

----------


## silashifi

Parabéns rpassistencia! , eu me espelho em tudo que você falou, eu gostaria de saber qual o sistema que você usa pra gerenciar o seu provedor ?

----------


## RODRIGOQUATI

eu já comentei esse post antes, e volto a comentar, hj eu ja tenho link dedicado e consigo fornecer 2 ou 4 Mbps de download por 1 Mbps de upload, coloquei um servidor dns na rede e hj é só elogios, montei mais um pop para migrar os clientes com sinal que não tava bom, melhorou muito a rede.

----------


## silashifi

rpassistencia quanto você está pagando pelo sistema IXCSoft

----------


## acls

Estou iniciando meu provedor e com pacotes de 2 Mega e 5 Mega, vou utilizar 3 rocket M5 junto com BaseStation de dupla polaridade em 5.8GHz, todos sendo do fabricante ubiquite.

Pretendo iniciar com 25 clientes até 4.200 Km, essa configuração na torre me atenderia? Obrigado a todos.

----------


## icarooo

> Estou iniciando meu provedor e com pacotes de 2 Mega e 5 Mega, vou utilizar 3 rocket M5 junto com BaseStation de dupla polaridade em 5.8GHz, todos sendo do fabricante ubiquite.
> 
> Pretendo iniciar com 25 clientes até 4.200 Km, essa configuração na torre me atenderia? Obrigado a todos.


rapaz, esta configuração te mataria, clientes perto com certeza vai ficar bom, não pense em longas distancias, pra maior eficiência pense em micro setorização

----------

